# Nissan Frontier Diesel Runner Gets Cummins Power



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> Hoping to gauge customer interest, Nissan is displaying a “project” version of its Frontier mid-size pickup with a 2.8-liter Cummins four-cylinder diesel engine.
> 
> The Japanese brand is making a big push into the light-duty diesel truck market with its new Titan, which is set to sell with a 5.0-liter Cummins diesel powertplant with it arrives. But the brand isn’t convinced that it will be enough to offer a single diesel truck. The Frontier being shown today isn’t necessarily going to be built, but it might be if the brand decides there is enough demand.
> 
> ...


Read the complete story on the Nissan Frontier Diesel at AutoGuide.com


----------

